# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Подскажите что обновить

## msfrost98

Компьютер 2007 года,подскажите что обновить максимум на 15-17к
процессор intel core duo 2,4 ггц
оперативки 2 гб
видеокарту не помню,помню только 512мб и радеон
материнку в глухнарь не помню,но все было куплено 2007 на 23к
Нужно для игр

----------


## tamalex

> Подскажите что обновить


Обновлять нечего, нужно менять полностью всю платформу.

----------

